# New Video: Just to prove I suck!



## BCrowell (Dec 19, 2005)

Here's Vid of me playing a Satch tune! Figured, why beat around the bush, let's prove for once and for all that I suck  ...... at least compared to that GEAR MONGER who may or MAY NOT have recorded those Satch Covers. Unlike him, there will be NO DOUBT whose playin it! (Even if it does suck!)

Brian Playin' Satch's "Always with me, Always with you." 
*WARNING: No Sevenstrings were used in the making of this VIDEO, watch at your own risk!

Yeah I messed up in a few places, and even missed the pinch harmonic (YIKES!). Still, was fun doing it by myself...I mean playin it alone...all hell you know what mean


----------



## Ken (Dec 19, 2005)

uh, I think it's "Always With Me, Always With You", isn't it?

It's hard not to be critical when someone covers a tune like that (along with Vai's FTLOG, etc). I think you gave it a great effort, and I certainly don't think you suck. It's clearly beyond your capabilities, but that's a good thing. It pushes you outside of your comfort zone, and you have no choice but to improve while you're trying to make it smoother and better.

If you had fun doing it, that's all that matters. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BCrowell (Dec 19, 2005)

DOH, sorry it's a monday...my bag or else I just didn't recal which way it was. 

This is certainly not the best I've played it. My recorded version is pretty damn close. Just like performing it live, under the camera, ya tend to goof far more often. It's a work in progress....



> It's clearly beyond your capabilities, but that's a good thing



Can you give me some advice then? What areas did you feel was beyond me? What can I work on to improve! NEeEedDD INnpuuuuttTTT!


----------



## Ken (Dec 19, 2005)

BCrowell said:


> DOH, sorry it's a monday...my bag or else I just didn't recal which way it was.
> 
> This is certainly not the best I've played it. My recorded version is pretty damn close. Just like performing it live, under the camera, ya tend to goof far more often. It's a work in progress....
> 
> Can you give me some advice then? What areas did you feel was beyond me? What can I work on to improve! NEeEedDD INnpuuuuttTTT!



The problem with me is I tend to be a purist when it comes to songs like this when someone is trying to duplicate what the original artist did. The faster parts are what need work.

1:34-1:45.
2:44-2:54

IMO, you need to look at these sections, make sure they are correct with regard to the notes and phrasing. If they are, you need to play them slower and build up to the song's tempo.

Also, at times it seems like you get ahead of the tempo rather than just letting it guide you.

It is a work-in-progress, and you're doing great. Yeah, there were mistakes, but everyone makes them. Hell, even Satch doesn't play it exactly as it is on record. I probably shouldn't talk, because it's been years since I've tried to play the song...


----------



## YYZ2112 (Dec 19, 2005)

Brian,

I thought it sounded pretty good. Sure, I heard some parts that sound a little off, but as Ken states, just go back and make sure you're playing these questionable areas correctly and work up to the proper speed. I felt you had the feel in the slower parts down very well. 

I'm really the last one who should be giving you any advice on playing this song becuase I know for a fact I would have serious problems pulling this song off myself.


----------



## Chris (Dec 19, 2005)

I dig the shit out of it.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 19, 2005)

Awesome job, Brian. Great tune to cover overall. I like the tone your getting out of that nice S too.


----------



## Leon (Dec 19, 2005)

shit, that's better than i can play it!

stick to it, and you'll have that sucker down to a T in no time


----------



## BCrowell (Dec 19, 2005)

Ken Burtch said:


> Hell, even Satch doesn't play it exactly as it is on record.



I never learned to play it via the ALBUM, as I only had the tab for the LIVE Version (off Time Machine). So if anything, you have to compare it to that. There are SEVERAL differences between the two from what I recal. Nothing MAJOR though, as Satch replicates his stuff damn close live.

Ken, I had a feeling it'd be about those sections!  I will concentrate on those areas! Many times I get nervous and tend to rush through things. I've worked on that 1:45 section allot, and I totally blew it. I just gotta learn to be calm. 

I'm really not a purist during, what I consider, rampid sequences of runs, etc. I feel doing a whole song EXACTLY like the original is a bit of a cop. Honorable to be true to original, but it always feels wrong to me somehow. When you listen to the greats covering a tune, their are usually close to the original, while throwing a bit of themselves in as well. While I try and get the overal phrasing, & MOST IMPORTANTLY FEEL right, I don't go out to COPY another. I'll never be like Satch, no matter how hard I try. No one get's famous for sounding or playing exactly like another.

Pete (YYZ), hey man...I KNOW you could play this better than I!! Try it and you'll see!!!

Shawn - Yeah that SA160 is THE guitar I use for Satch. The piss poor recording doesn't do the sound justice. Usually I use the neck for the opening melody, then switch to bridge. To minimize errors though, I left it on the one setting.

I'll get to work on those areas...Maybe in another month I'll redo the video and ya'll can flame on the progress


----------



## Chris D (Dec 19, 2005)

That was really cool, you did capture the feel of it very well.

I know what you mean about the rapid runs. A certain amount of "played freely" style timing is what gives it the character.
If you really pick out the way different guitarists play fast runs ( ie with one of those "slow it way down" tools ) you can hear that the timing can be quite "out" but this makes it sound better somehow.
Really exact stuff just sounds like a sequencer, like how some really accomplished shredders just sound like a machine...(imo)

Anyway, if I could play it as good as you I'd be very pleased.


----------



## David (Dec 19, 2005)

you fuckin nailed the intro, and had a perfect tone throughout it all. The fast parts like everyone else said, are just the areas that could use some work. ALSO, if you're like I am, the camera sitting there, gives you a little boost of excitement on the fast parts, I know it does for me! haha.

Nice job!


----------



## BCrowell (Dec 19, 2005)

Heh Heh, SO TRUE, the camera makes me hyper! It's a nervous rush! PLUS I got the LIGHTING RIGHT!  

Thanks for all the great comments on tone! I worked on that for a while, and I didn't need TWO RACKS full of gear to get it! When I performed it at RMA, people said the tone was spot on too!

All this done with....V-AMP! I actually tried getting this tone with my Digitech Valve FX, and can get close, but the V-amp won out. For those curious here is what I used.

Amp Model: Modern Hi Gain
FX, Verb: 40% Room, Delay (timed to tempo) 40%, Mix = 30% w/Noise Gate
Gain: 4.5
Treb: 6
Mid: 4.5
Low: 7

Guitar tone: 60% towards low, Volume 65% (at beginning), FULL later

I have to give props to Drew & Vince, for convincing me to look at the "LESS IS MORE" gain mentality.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Dec 20, 2005)

Brian, I think you did a nice job!

~A


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't even know that song, so my input isn't about how well you did covering it. Mine is about how I liked your playing. Here's my thoughts...

Fucking awesome. I wish we had a bawling baby smiley, 'cause that about brought a tear to my eye. Very, very nice. So soulful and pretty... Dude, you did a sweet job, in my opinion.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## YYZ2112 (Dec 20, 2005)

Brian,

I checked out the video again after I got home from work last night and I can't believe how close your tone and feel was to the original. Nice job!


----------



## Drew (Dec 20, 2005)

BCrowell said:


> I have to give props to Drew & Vince, for convincing me to look at the "LESS IS MORE" gain mentality.



You know, I listened to this last night, and came in here this morning specifically to tell you your tone rocked, only to find this. The force is strong in this one.  

Not a heck of a lot to add here, just that your bends were by-and-large DEAD on (which really makes Satch's music, IMO). Also, with that song, the fast bits really aren't as fast as you think they are - it's just a question of keeping your hands really loose and letting it flow. 

I need to spend some time getting this down and post a (non-video, no camera) version of my own or something, I love this song. 

Oh, and real men play standing up, and play the intro chords*, you wuss! 






*seriously, this is for me probably the hardest part of the song - I've got this live-in-the-studio performance he did for a colorado radio station on CD that just owns, done with a modern, almost Recto-ish high gain tone and heavy palm-muting and natural harmonics coupled with loads of delay, and it just sounds awesome, but it's tough to juggle those wide voicings with that much gain without it sounding like ass - you need a very controlled fretting hand, which I don't have.


----------



## Naren (Dec 20, 2005)

Very very nice. The first thing I thought when watching the video was "Damn nice tone. Good stuff." Sure, there were mistakes on a few parts, but it's probably better than I could. I have trouble with the fast parts in Satch songs, as well.

The only way to get better, though, is through practice.

I'd just like to point out that this is my 1000th post and take this chance to point out some of the more memorable posts of career, such as this one on October 12th...

Just kidding!  Nice job on the song.


----------



## BCrowell (Dec 20, 2005)

WOW! Thanks for the WOOT all!! Just gives me more confidence to keep at it 'till I totally nail it all. Give me a month or so...I'll do it again...

Drew, yeah satch has that control! He can get his sweet tone on even the most unyeilding amps! I too, just don't have that level of control. At low gain, I have a MUCH easier time with expression. The only bummer, is with lower gain, especially on the SA, I have a harder time getting pinch harmonics to ring out... piece o' cake on the Dimarzioed 7620!

Ahhh the day you & Vince posted that advice on gain... It was a huge Eureka for me! I spent the last few weeks, RE-SETTING every effect patch I use. I find the combination of lower gain + lower guitar volume, I could attain the great tones I'd been looking for. I think people just turn their guitar volume up all the way (or nearly so), and leave it there. I change my volume like mad now (I change it three times in that tune alone).

 Just last night I finally got the right tone for "Glasgow Kiss." Same High Gain model (4.0 Vol) w/the 7620, Air Norton and the gtr vol 50%...you know, right when the gain starts to take off!! It's perfect! (I'll have to record a clip later) So for those of you who haven't seen the light, give it a try! Listen to the DREW MAN!  




Drew said:


> Oh, and real men play standing up, and play the intro chords*, you wuss!
> *seriously, this is for me probably the hardest part of the song.



LOL nice! Come to think of it, I haven't done a single vid standing up!! Never fear I do stand at shows .




Here I am performin' this tune at RMA.

While I know the intro chord melody, I choose not to play it (though I kinda regret it now) as the backing track already had it. I 100% agree, that if you play it as TABd out in his book, it's rather insane. Thus I play it differently. Instead of doing each note on a string in arpeggio fashion, I play(going on memory here) :

E---------------------------------------------------
B---------------------------------4-----------2-----
G-------8-9-8-------8-9-8------6---6-------4---4--
D-----9-------9---9-------9--6-------6---4-------4
A---------------------------------------------------
E---7-----------7-----------0-----------2----------

Argggh text tab is a pain in the arse....I can film it later.


----------



## Drew (Dec 20, 2005)

Actually, Brian, I find it easier to get the articulations right doing it the way he does. When I first transcribed this one on my own (and shockingly got pretty close - keep in mind, this live recording was the first time I'd ever heard Joe), I did it with a 2nd position b chord, with a 4-5-4 thing for the sus4. But...


```
|-------------------------|
|-------5-----------5-----|
|-----8---8-------8---8---|
|---9-------9---9-------9-|
|-------------------------|
|-7-----------7-----------|
|-------------------------|
```

Once you get used to the stretches, I think that really is the most logical way to play it - it preserves the picking pattern, anyhow, and if nothing else, this is the way Joe does it, and it looks cool, lol. 

Off memory, I think I do the root with my middle, octave with my pinkie, M3 with my ring, and 4 with my pointer, but I'd have to grab a guitar to check.


----------



## METAL_ZONE (Feb 13, 2006)

that was fuckin cool


----------



## telecaster90 (Feb 13, 2006)

Awesome video! That's a cool song.


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 13, 2006)

Ahhh, that was nice.


----------



## Vince (Feb 14, 2006)

BCrowell said:


> Here's Vid of me playing a Satch tune! Figured, why beat around the bush, let's prove for once and for all that I suck  ...... at least compared to that GEAR MONGER who may or MAY NOT have recorded those Satch Covers. Unlike him, there will be NO DOUBT whose playin it! (Even if it does suck!)
> 
> Brian Playin' Satch's "Always with me, Always with you."
> *WARNING: No Sevenstrings were used in the making of this VIDEO, watch at your own risk!
> ...



My apologies for not responding sooner, tonight is the first time I saw this thread. Brian, you've got some really good skills there, and while I know you were playing a cover, your ability to pull off Satch's phrasing was uncanny. Yeah, there's a few mistakes and the lead could've used more gain, but that's all minor. Really, you did a great job on this one.


----------



## Drew (Feb 14, 2006)

Brian, I think your evil ploy to convince us of how much you suck is failing, rather badly.


----------



## Jerich (Feb 14, 2006)

yo Brian that ruled: you reminded me of a Band Teacher...( you have a nice air about you that seems REAL) ...but i think it was because of the Jitters like you said!!! you rock man.....makes me wanna go and actually listen to satch now!!!


----------



## BCrowell (Feb 15, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> My apologies for not responding sooner, tonight is the first time I saw this thread. Brian, you've got some really good skills there, and while I know you were playing a cover, your ability to pull off Satch's phrasing was uncanny. Yeah, there's a few mistakes and the lead could've used more gain, but that's all minor. Really, you did a great job on this one.



No problem bro! LOL I just saw this thread again myself!! Satch's phrasing & style is the ultimate IMHO. You can know within seconds of hearing a tune if it's him or not... As such, even though I can't pull off what he does 100%, I strive to attain that satch "feel." Speaking of which, your piece "Song for Joe" is SOOO spot on, and has a GREAT Satch prescense on it... love it!

What I always thought was strange, is I really don't like Jimi Hendrix that much...yet Satch LOVES 'em, and I really dig Satch... hmmm 



Drew said:


> Brian, I think your evil ploy to convince us of how much you suck is failing, rather badly.



Drew, damn, my reverse psychology isn't working anymore???  And here I was getting ready to hang up my guitar for good!  Seriously though, I've received quite a few neg comments (not really here, but from e-mails and other boards) on that cover. Even DW checked it out, and said things like " the tone still sounds digital," "your vibrato gets out of control though, makes the note go out of key.. and not in a complmenting way" and a few other things I'm too embarrased to mention, but he's completely right. I know I've still got work to do, to really clean up my playin' 



Jerich said:


> yo Brian that ruled: you reminded me of a Band Teacher...( you have a nice air about you that seems REAL) ...but i think it was because of the Jitters like you said!!! you rock man.....makes me wanna go and actually listen to satch now!!!



Jerich, hey man! A band teacher eh? That's cool! Yeah the vid is about as REAL as it gets...no bull*%$...just me ! 

Thanks for all the comments all, and don't be afraid to tell me to give up, and take up basket weaving! BTW, Thanks for the adds on myspace (speaking of which it's been FOUR days, and my tunes are still "processing").


----------



## Ken (Feb 15, 2006)

BCrowell said:


> Thanks for all the comments all, and don't be afraid to tell me to give up, and take up basket weaving!



Aw, that's BS man. You do great. I may have been a bit hard on you, but you've got the talent, and the tone replication was great.

I saw another thread where you're re-recording guitars on your CD. I didn't get to hear the samples, but what you have to understand is that you can chase those elusive perfect tones and never get a CD done. Did I want better tone and playing on my CD? Damn right. I was so critical during that process that it's been 9 years since I did it and I'm finally able to listen and enjoy the songs.

You are where you are, and you have to work with the gear and knowledge that you have. It's literally a snap-shot of this place and time. Enjoy the process.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 15, 2006)

Fuck all that negative shit, dude. Play for you. It's a priviledge for us that you choose to share your talent with us. Dave Wiener is an accomplished cat, but maybe he's a bit too negative. After all, he can only offer you what is his opinion, even if it is a very skilled opinion. In the end though, you don't play for fucking Dave Wiener. You play for you.

Again, I loved what you did. Keep at it. Never quit. Make them pry the guitar from your cold, dead hands.


----------



## BCrowell (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Ken, nah man, you weren't hard on me at all. Your 100% right, and is EXACTLY the kind of honesty we all need to become better!

That last (basket weaving) comment was tongue in cheek, but part of it is real. I've been playin' for 15+ years, and have so little time to REALLY practice enough to reach my goals... I feel I may never reach them. So part of me says to accept it and just play the music, or to put it aside and get back to concentrating on my family. I may have some talent, but without enough time to hone it...

Your 100% right, that I shouldn't wait for PERFECT tone, to go forward. The bottom line was "Does the Album sound good enough to spend the 1400$ for the first batch, 800$ for a CD release party, T-Shirts, Store adds, etc..." The album just didn't SOUND PRO...certainly a good DEMO quality for sure, but as Dave said "not something I'd want to release" 

Please don't think I'm only listening to what Dave says, and not what my heart tells me. He is, in general, far more analytical and critical than I...but I truely desire a great sound, and simply lack the knowledge & stuff to make it happen alone. I went to him, because I felt it didn't SOUND ready, and he pointed out all things that were ALREADY whispering in my head. I KNOW I need to get my ARSE into a REAL studio, and get a GOOD engineering to help get me that PRO level production. I got enough DOUGH to make ONE, JUST ONE shot at making things happen. I don't want to blow it. 

Overall, during this re-evaluation, I'm finding all the clean guitars sound really good...it's the blues/higher gain guitars that really need to be redone and mic'd. PLUS the FX I was using where 16-bit on some 20-bit on others. The Video was done with 24-bit Amp Sim & FX. So I know that I can acheive much better sound if I simply get a good head.


----------



## Drew (Feb 16, 2006)

That's a slippery slope, Brian. You can get an AWESOME tone with a good tube amp driving a good speaker/cabinet through a properly-positioned quality mic, but, well... 

Have you seen any of Vince's threads, lol? The man has the Rhythm Tone of God With a Hernia, and it's taken him years of getting his "amp sound" right coupled with months of learning how to capture it on disc to get the sounds he's getting. I only recently am starting to get really respectable rhythm sounds on tape, and part of that is of course the fact I finally bought some professional-quality mics, but part of that is also I'm just getting the hang of mic positioning and layering complimenting tones. 

I wish you lived locally or something, man - I'd swing over with a six pack or two and we could spend an evening fucking around in your studio with a quality amp figuring out what the complex chain of gear that interacts to get you the tone you're looking for. 

When push comes to shove, I think you can probably get a quality tone going direct, or micing your existing rig if you want to capture that "mic'd cabinet" feel. 

Shoot me a PM or e-mail with a song or link to a song where you have an example of the sort of tone you're not quite satisfied with, and an explanation of why it's not quite working for you, and I'll send back some thoughts. I'm not sure how much I can help, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Drew (Feb 16, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> You are where you are, and you have to work with the gear and knowledge that you have. It's literally a snap-shot of this place and time. Enjoy the process.



Ken will be that annoying little voice in my ear that will finally get me to shout down the inner demons and actually release an album. Just you wait.


----------



## BCrowell (Feb 16, 2006)

Drew said:


> I wish you lived locally or something, man - I'd swing over with a six pack or two and we could spend an evening fucking around in your studio with a quality amp figuring out what the complex chain of gear that interacts to get you the tone you're looking for.



...soon after....
*ring* 
"Hello, 777air ticketing"
-"Yeah I need a round trip fair for a bud"
"Sure we can handle that..."
-"Can you ensure he get's a a six-pack in flight? "
"A bit unusual, but I'm sure we can accomodate..7$/ea"
-"Excellent...how cute are the stuardess, and how do they feel about 7s?"
"*Moans in a sexy way* oooooo we'll give him the first class treatment!"
-"Sweet! Book it!" 

If only it was that simple! Yeah It seems most of ya'll are up north... I need to take a field trip badly!! I'd make the rounds, You, Chris, Shawn, Pete...

You never know though, I might find a job in Hartford! Have a Engineering VP bud going to work up there...maybe he'll hook me up!!


----------



## Drew (Feb 16, 2006)

haha, come up in the winter before you commit.  

And I agree, that's a world I want to live in, too.


----------



## noodles (Feb 16, 2006)

I deem six packs false. Manufacturers need to start making seven packs. *flexes*


----------



## joeydego (Feb 28, 2006)

you have the melody down well, just work on the faster passages. not too bad overall. I doubt satch recorded it in one take.


----------



## Ancestor (Mar 1, 2006)

Cool video. You played it better than I could. As mentioned, the tone sounds like Joe to me.


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 1, 2006)

noodles said:


> I deem six packs false. Manufacturers need to start making seven packs. *flexes*





6oz. x 2 = 12oz. ...  ...we should have 14oz. beers too!
. ... ... ... ...  . . .  ... ... ... ... .


----------



## BCrowell (Mar 1, 2006)

joeydego said:


> you have the melody down well, just work on the faster passages. not too bad overall. I doubt satch recorded it in one take.



Yup, I hear ya! You know I just recently bought "Satch's Greatest Licks" book or something like that, that has Troy Stetina playin all the solos. I listened to his version of "Always with you...." and I honestly think the parts I have down, I played better. Now I RARELY give myself any due, but Troy just played it tooo...well...aggressively...to spot on, not enough FEEL. So I feel good in that respect. 

Still, one day I'll get the faster parts down perfectly...only a matter of time. 

On ANOTHER note, I finally jammed on a JSX amp for about an hour at SamAsh today. Overall I was pretty impressed with the amp! The Clean was brialliant and bunchy, not muddy on the 7 at all. The Ultra gain just screamed Dimebag, and the middle gain was so-so. I honestly had difficulty in tryin to get that same tone as in the video with his amp. Just seemed like a amp that likes to romp dirty, or sparkle clean...and couldn't do the In between too well.

Thanks for the comments! Keep 'em commin.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 3, 2006)

BCrowell said:


> If only it was that simple! Yeah It seems most of ya'll are up north... I need to take a field trip badly!! I'd make the rounds, You, Chris, Shawn, Pete...
> 
> You never know though, I might find a job in Hartford! Have a Engineering VP bud going to work up there...maybe he'll hook me up!!



That would be cool, Brian. I'm about 15 minutes south of Hartford.... But I have a feeling you'll be missing your warmer weather. Let me just say I hate this time of year.


----------



## BCrowell (Mar 5, 2006)

YYZ2112 said:


> That would be cool, Brian. I'm about 15 minutes south of Hartford.... But I have a feeling you'll be missing your warmer weather. Let me just say I hate this time of year.



Well, PA was much colder than here, and I haven't acclimated myself to the south YET. I know PA is warm in comparision, but I'm also a SKIING FREAK, and miss it badly. I hear there are lots of ski resorts in that area!!

Remember Russ, who played bass & sang on those rush covers? He got an Engineering Director position at a company up there. He's getting settled in and if they have an opening, I'm going... Seems like most the east coast 7 boys are up north anyway, so that'd be cool to finally meet with some of ya'll.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 5, 2006)

I finally got to watch this vid today. Brian, you complete me. 

Great stuff, man!


----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 6, 2006)

BCrowell said:


> Well, PA was much colder than here, and I haven't acclimated myself to the south YET. I know PA is warm in comparision, but I'm also a SKIING FREAK, and miss it badly. I hear there are lots of ski resorts in that area!!
> 
> Remember Russ, who played bass & sang on those rush covers? He got an Engineering Director position at a company up there. He's getting settled in and if they have an opening, I'm going... Seems like most the east coast 7 boys are up north anyway, so that'd be cool to finally meet with some of ya'll.



Well that would be cool, Brian. Connecticut is kind of the pit of New England IMO, but it has some cool things to offer too. It's nice being in between Boston and New York. And Hartford has become a pretty cool town with lots of live music and decent bars. 

So does this mean I can finally start my Rush cover band now that Russ is up here???


----------



## BCrowell (Mar 8, 2006)

Shannon said:


> I finally got to watch this vid today. Brian, you complete me.



 Come here you!  



YYZ2112 said:


> So does this mean I can finally start my Rush cover band now that Russ is up here???



AIEEEE he's mine, ya hear me! MINE MINE MINE!  Seriously though, I know he'd love to play Rush with anyone! He had been so busy lately I didn't even get to finish our tribute album!! Now I don't know what to do


----------



## Drew (Mar 8, 2006)

BCrowell said:


> Now I don't know what to do




...try to mount Shannon?  

So, you moving up here yet?


----------

